# Opiates



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

I don't know if this is just an individual reaction or if this is something that has been seen in other cases.

Forgive me if this is the wrong section.

Anytime I take an opiate (Mostly vicodin), I feel less depersonalized for days after and I don't know if it really ever tapers off.

I know Naltrexone is an opiod receptor agonist treats opiate overdose, so I don't know why taking a recreational amount of an opiate would actually make my depersonalization dissipate or not feel as significant.

I'm not advising taking vicodin recreationally, and I realize experimenting with drugs with depersonalization is wrong, but I have always felt better after taking an opiate and feel more in control.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

As far as I know there was a trial where they could induce DP by combining an adreno-antagonist with Naltrexone, so it could be possible that Mu-Opioid-Agonists might work for some people. Another possible mode of action might be that it works against the effect of the kappa-opioid-syste.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

Personally Opiates make my DP worse, i'm CALMER most definately, like zero anxiety, but the visual symptoms are off the charts, so i guess its a wash.


----------

